# Damaged DeWalt 625 Router



## Mollyrockers (22 Oct 2018)

Hi, I’ve had an incident with a bit extension and a milling cutter in, forgot to decrease speed, I assume it threw a wobble and hit into the slab I was intending to cut (only 3mm depth of cut was set) The router nut broke in two and the cutter plus extension fell out. 

Replaced with new nut and new half inch collet but still throwing a wobble (on bottom speed).

How do I know if it is the bearings or armature shaft that need replacing, can’t feel any bearing movement when a cutter is in. 

Any advice/help would be greatly appreciated.

Regards,

Mollyrockers


----------



## flh801978 (22 Oct 2018)

If you can put in a drill say 1/2 into the collet and slowly rotate the shaft manually can you see the drill shaft moving from side to side? If so the collet or spindle is bent.

Ian


----------



## sunnybob (22 Oct 2018)

If youve replaced the nut and collet, then the armature is bent. Time to flex the plastic #-o


----------

